# 8N OR 9N



## LEROY jOHNSON (May 24, 2020)

#8N109594 1948 engine number. The transmission is a 3 speed with High/Low. I thought 8n had a 4 speed and a 9N had the 3 speed. Question is did somebody drop a 8n motor in a 9n frame???


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

"Question is did somebody drop an 8n motor in a 9n frame???"
Probably.
All 9/2/8N engines will interchange.
I have read that back in the day many dealers kept a couple of fresh engines in stock. You could pick one up in the morning, do a change out and have a running tractor again that afternoon. Return the old core the next time you went to town.


----------



## LEROY jOHNSON (May 24, 2020)

Ultradog said:


> "Question is did somebody drop an 8n motor in a 9n frame???"
> Probably.
> All 9/2/8N engines will interchange.
> I have read that back in the day many dealers kept a couple of fresh engines in stock. You could pick one up in the morning, do a change out and have a running tractor again that afternoon. Return the old core the next time you went to town.


Thank you i guess i was on the right track


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I too think I have a "frankenstein" tractor. The engine is an 8N of 1949. However, the governor that I changed had to be a 9N as the 8N did not fit. It also is a 3 speed transmission which I think was not on an 8N. 
A question to the whole community --- Is there a way to id the various major parts to know what vintage they might be?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Here are some details shown:
https://fordtractorcollectors.com/identify-my-tractor/tractor-id-history/


----------



## JES2 (Feb 8, 2018)

VFord8N said:


> I too think I have a "frankenstein" tractor. The engine is an 8N of 1949. However, the governor that I changed had to be a 9N as the 8N did not fit. It also is a 3 speed transmission which I think was not on an 8N.
> A question to the whole community --- Is there a way to id the various major parts to know what vintage they might be?


One way is the 8N has both brake peddles on the Right side and the 9N and 2N have a brake peddle on the left side and right side.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

JES2 said:


> One way is the 8N has both brake peddles on the Right side and the 9N and 2N have a brake peddle on the left side and right side.


 Thanks that was useful. My rear end is clearly not an 8N juding by its 3 speed tranny AND now the brake pedals which are on both sides.


----------

